

Why is India so filthy? - mataug
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf1VA5jqmRo

======
restalis
"What's the message? If you see a problem, you will go fix it, nobody stops
you, you can actually make a change, don't waste your time complaining."¹

When it's about public space, isn't it actually your place to demand such
changes from the the public institutions that actually have the authority and
responsibility for its maintenance? ...and also to complain when the
institutions in question don't do their job? The filth is just a symptom, not
a cause. The message quoted above calls for a kind of civic action that will
only detract the needed attention from addressing the real problems of the
system.

¹
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tf...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tf1VA5jqmRo#t=321)

EDIT: Adding the link to the quoted message.

------
h-
Here’s the “The Ugly Indian” Facebook page mentioned in the TED talk, where
you can see before-and-after photos of the community clean-up projects.
[https://www.facebook.com/theugl.yindian](https://www.facebook.com/theugl.yindian)

------
digitalpacman
This is the best thing I've seen all year.

